# اقدم لكم اولى تجاربي في الحفر



## ksaid (14 أكتوبر 2010)

http://arabsh.com/tw8tkug48zgp.html
http://arabsh.com/mk51b6nr5ftp.html
http://arabsh.com/t3v4whrxze27.html
http://arabsh.com/vlmomkdkbd41.html


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله تبارك الله عمل جميل 

ربنا يوفقك للأمام استمر يا بطل


----------



## ksaid (14 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## ali hedi (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
واخيرا نورت صفحات المنتدى باعمال رائعة و جميلة ربنا يوفقك و تزيد تمتعنا وارجوا لك التوفيق في بقية المشوار
في امان الله


----------



## ksaid (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ali hedi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> واخيرا نورت صفحات المنتدى باعمال رائعة و جميلة ربنا يوفقك و تزيد تمتعنا وارجوا لك التوفيق في بقية المشوار
> في امان الله




شكرا لمرورك يا اخي الهادي و لن انسى مساعدتك الفنية في الصور وشكرا كثير


----------



## ali hedi (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
لا شكر على واجب اخي عبد العزيز فكلنا موجودين في هذا المنتدى العظيم لنساعد بعضنا كلٌ في اختصاصه و لا ننسى ابدعاتك الالكترونية


----------



## yaser dabbas (20 أكتوبر 2010)

اله يعطيك العافية


----------



## khdroj (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مبروك والي الامام


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

الله ينور عليك ويعينك شغل بجد جميل


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

تمام بجد شى جميل


----------



## سيف الدين علي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

عملك جميل الى الامام يا ريت اعرف انزل على المنتدي من اعمالي على الخشب


----------

